# Do any of you use a groomer for your GSD? MOVED TO BASIC CARE



## nktigger99 (Aug 22, 2006)

I know GSD's don't need "grooming" like some other breeds but does anyone here take their GSD to a professional groomer? I am just thinking that if I could get Abby used to going to a few times a year for a bath it would be easier on me. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TigervTeMar (Jan 4, 2014)

the ladies at the vet do Tigers nails. cost about $15 I think. haven't given him a shower yet but one of the trainers at Petco said you can use their basins for $10 and give your dog a bath yourself. it has the leash attachments to stop them wiggling. but I may take him to groomers one day, a girl I know takes her pug and he loves his oatmeal baths, not so much the nail trim


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I took Robyn once, but it was to make things easier for me. We were moving and I took 3 of the dogs in, by the time they were done we were moved. Her anal glands have never been the same since Now they get oatmeal/tea leaf baths at home and I have a high force dryer for them.


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

No, I'd be afraid to leave her with a groomer especially since she hate baths to begin with. It helps her maintain that je ne sais quoi doggie odeur


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

We take Heidi to a groomer. Actually to Freestep from this forum. Heidi can be a pain in the butt sometimes but Freestep has the magic touch. It's so much easier for us and she always comes back looking and smelling amazing! We were just talking tonight about making an appointment for the puppy too. Get her used to it. I definitely think it's well worth it. Then again, we are spoiled with our groomer


----------



## sechattin (Nov 13, 2013)

I don't really take mine to a groomer, but I do frequent the "bathe your own dog" type places when he needs a bath. I can pay $10 to bathe him in a raised tub with nice power showers, extra product and brushes if I need them, and an industrial strength blow dryer, and then someone else scrubs out the tub. It's always been worth it for me.


----------



## DWP (Mar 31, 2011)

*Yep*

Both our girls go to the groomer every month. They seem to enjoy it, our groomer is great and Kana grows so much fur between her pads it's creepy. Kana is a coatie as well and she trims her a little. We started using the grromer because we both worked, were in a new home and the mess was crazy after baths. Now we are just lazy I guess as my lovely bride is retired and has the time, I work and don't like doing it.


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Yes, with ours tho they were fresh from the pound so it was necessary, other then that they get tossed off the boat and scrubbed down, or tied to the van and hosed down. Although, if I had tons of cash for all 3 I would get them done a couple times a year I do use the furminator alot though. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom (Jan 7, 2014)

What--and miss out on that je ne sais quoi odeur de chien that Gretchen mentioned??? Especially the custom scent, "Odeur de chien avec MUD" that manifests itself while you're hosing them down after their morning run...


----------



## Suburbandiva (Jun 9, 2013)

We take her to a groomer to trim her nails because she's something of a drama queen. 

We do the $10 do it yourself bath thing at the local pet store. Keeps the mess out of my place and no clean up, but it doesn't change how soaked I get every time!


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

No, I've never used a groomer. Mine rarely get bathed - and now that I'm using a dremel, nails are a breeze.


----------



## Lark (Jan 27, 2014)

My dog went to the groomer once. When I first got married my husband thought he looked ratty and took him. He was washed and had a hot oil dip. He came out gleaming and looking like a new dog. He was behaved for them.


----------



## firestorm (Feb 3, 2014)

I go to the local Petco and do it my self. For ten dollars you can`t beat that. Nice walk in tub, blow dryer, towels. Plus no mess to clean up. I don`t even get wet. Last time I was there her hair was flying all over the place and when I was done I turned around and everyone was staring at me. She behave real well. I went to school 91/92 to be a groomer in AZ. I do not do it any more because of wrist problems. Keep the house cleaner to.


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

in the cold weather, other than that i do it myself.


----------



## lyssa62 (May 5, 2013)

not sure what I'm going to do...took Roxy but she ended up with sores all over her from what I guess is an allergic reaction to something that was used  she loved the bath and loves the girl who did it but I don't want this reaction again


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

I do about once a year. I have not found a place in the new town I live in.. tried Petsmart because we've used them in the past with our other dogs, and they always did awesome.... but not with Titan. They couldn't even blow dry him and put him in a drying kennel because they were afraid of him. When asked what he did.. they said he was an angel just wants to play with the blow dryer (like I told them from the beginning and they said, oh that's fine!)

I digress.. with the right groomer, it's awesome. He comes back so much more fluffy than when I do it. I just like that they do a really good job and brushing most of his loose hairs out..


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I take Sinister to the groomer 2-3 times a year. It costs $50 each time and I stay while she grooms him because we both have separation anxiety.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

I have several clients that bring their GSDs in for a monthly bath. Believe me, if I wasn't a groomer myself, I'd be taking my GSDs to a groomer every so often, because doing it at home can be backbreaking work, there's hair everywhere and they can take forever to dry if the weather isn't warm.

The HV dryer is the key.

And mycobraracr's Heidi isn't that bad.  She's sensitive about her rear end and doesn't like her toenails clipped. If she starts giving me dirty looks, I'll put on a happy hat (muzzle) until I'm done with whatever she doesn't like. I don't often use muzzles, but with a bite-trained dog making snarky faces, I don't take chances! However, she dutifully eats every cookie I dish out, and last time she even gave me kisses.


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

Freestep said:


> I have several clients that bring their GSDs in for a monthly bath. Believe me, if I wasn't a groomer myself, I'd be taking my GSDs to a groomer every so often, because doing it at home can be backbreaking work, there's hair everywhere and they can take forever to dry if the weather isn't warm.
> 
> The HV dryer is the key.
> 
> And mycobraracr's Heidi isn't that bad.  She's sensitive about her rear end and doesn't like her toenails clipped. If she starts giving me dirty looks, I'll put on a happy hat (muzzle) until I'm done with whatever she doesn't like. I don't often use muzzles, but with a bite-trained dog making snarky faces, I don't take chances! However, she dutifully eats every cookie I dish out, and last time she even gave me kisses.


I love Heidi and I haven't even met her yet! 

But they have muzzled Titan before for getting to mouthy with the blow dryer.. :crazy: I blame myself for that habit..


----------



## nktigger99 (Aug 22, 2006)

Freestep said:


> The HV dryer is the key.


Ya that is a big part of why I want to take Abby to the groomer...I know the dryer can make a big difference. Plus all the other stuff, mess, back hurting. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom (Jan 7, 2014)

Freestep said:


> I have several clients that bring their GSDs in for a monthly bath. Believe me, if I wasn't a groomer myself, I'd be taking my GSDs to a groomer every so often, because doing it at home can be backbreaking work, there's hair everywhere and they can take forever to dry if the weather isn't warm.
> 
> The HV dryer is the key.


You guys nearly have me convinced...


----------



## Eiros (Jun 30, 2011)

For how rarely he gets bathed (just a couple times a year), It's easier for us to get him groomed professionally


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

HV dryer.... esplain please


----------



## ApselBear (Feb 10, 2014)

wyoung2153 said:


> HV dryer.... esplain please


http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/basic-care/353513-grooming-tips-our-gsds.html#post4392721 
You can search on here and find several threads mentioning its use. It just blows the loose hairs, dust, dirt, and water out of the coat really well and lots of dogs take well to it after proper introductions are made.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

With three GSDs and no waterproof room in the house mine have gone to the groomers. Daisy and Lucky about every 4 months , Thunder and Chevy every three. The girls like water the dirtier the better. Lucky is a gentleman at the groomers and thunder is also very well behaved. Chevy is good except for her dislike of nail clipping.


----------

